# Curled fins?



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

So my veil tails fins are curling. What does this mean?


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Your water is too hard... Thats what ive hurd around the website.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Hm. Well I've got a tank divided in 3 and my other two bettas who are crown tails don't have the same problem.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmmm, that is strange. That's the only thing I have ever heard of that curl fins... My VT has 1 curl in his fin that he has had since I got him... Neither of my other betta's have that. I thought maybe it had curled because of hard water at my LPS. Try an Indian Almond Leave... They say that the chemicals released by the leaves will bond to the minerals in the water thus making them softer. Maybe that will help.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I just realized too looking at old pictures that his fins didn't use to curl like they are now....I'm so confused.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Can you post pics please? I would disagree with the curled fins and hard water. We have a water conditioning system for our home (Kinetico) and I use water from the pre-salination so it is very soft for Florida water and I have a curled fin guy. But his are clamped as well and we are battling a fungus at the moment so that is a different story. But pics to be on the safe side, maybe someone can give a better diagnosis.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Can anyone tell what it is?


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

How does he normally sleep, on the bottom in a corner?

I see that curley a lot when my VT are recovering from damage, might be worth a shot to put in some pima/mela. Do the wrinkles come completely out at the mirror flaring?

Something is causing uneven tensions in the tips.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Curling fins can sometimes be due to high ammonia levels, hard water, genetics and age....

Every Betta is different in how the fin respond to these issues IME....


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't know how he normally sleeps but neither of my other two fish are like this and now it seems like one of his bottom fins are jagged a little. But I've been cleaning my tank the same way since I've gotten it...50% once a week.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

try Qting him in a aquarium salt treatment? Maybe its fin rot?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that it has something to do with the water. My VT's fins curl and mess up when he's at college with me, and start to get better when I take him home over long breaks. 

Have you received any notices from your water company lately? My school is treating it's water with extra chemicals, has found bad bacteria in the water, ect., ect. And now he has bad fins. 

That might not be the problem, but you can always call your water company and check if anything is going on. At least if this isn't the problem, you can eliminate it as a possible source.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't think water is the issue. I live in a very small mountain town in North Carolina.


----------

